# Solved: Sharing between Windows 8 and XP with password



## Totsies (Dec 8, 2012)

What I am trying to do...
I want to share certain drives and folders between a Windows 8 PC and XP with read and write access for "Administrators", but protected by a password. Only computers on the LAN should have visibility of the shares - that is, no access from the internet. I would prefer to achieve this by mapping network drives. (I use the term "share" loosely to include mapped network drives.)

The system...
A simple wired Ethernet LAN with two computers. One with Windows 8 and one with XP. A broadband router gives internet access.

What I have managed to do...
I can share with access for "Everyone" but without a password. Alternatively, I can set up read-only access for Administrators but without a password, using mapped network drives.

The bones of the problem...
How do I give write access to a subset of users and how do I require a password?

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do I give write access to a subset of users and how do I require a password?


For XP Pro use Advanced File Sharing (i.e., not Simple File Sharing).

In Windows 7 in the Advanced Sharing options you 'Turn on password protected sharing.' Windows 8 may be the same or similar, but I cannot check that right now.


----------



## Totsies (Dec 8, 2012)

TerryNet
Thank you for your reply.
In fact, your suggestions are already set, but I still have a problem.

However, I have now found I can map a drive letter on Windows 8 to a shared drive on XP Pro and, crucially, have write access.

The problem that remains is that there is no password prompt even if both machines have been switched off (at the same time) and on again.

For the inverse, I've got more experiments to do. That is, creating a mapping a drive letter on XP to a shared drive on Windows 8. (The XP machine is currently busy.)

Regards


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If both machines have a common account/password then the remote login for sharing will be automatic. At least that's the way XP works when it is the host. Don't know about Windows 8.


----------



## Totsies (Dec 8, 2012)

TerryNet
Thanks once again. 
The two PCs have different users and passwords. In both directions I am using an Admin account (which might be relevant?).

I have made some progress. I have achieved read and write access in both directions, and when on the XP machine, I DO now get a password prompt.

However, when sitting at the Windows 8 machine, there is no password prompt. I simply sail straight into the the shared directories on the XP machine with read and write access.

So it now works in one direction, but not the other.

#####
For the benefit of anyone else who may wish to learn from this discussion, the setting up I've done so far is described in great detail at:
http://www.howtogeek.com/107764/transfer-files-between-a-windows-8-pc-and-a-windows-7-pc/
although it refers to Windows 8 and Windows 7 (not XP). The process is very similar, however.
#####

Regards


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Windows 7 the first time you access another system and have to enter a password for a login there is an option to remember Credentials. If this is selected then there will be no further password prompts.

Don't know if Windows 8 works the same way or if maybe this was done.


----------



## Totsies (Dec 8, 2012)

TerryNet
Excellent! You have solved my problem. Thanks.

I didn't realise my login credentials had been saved, even though I re-mapped the network drive. In the Credentials Manager, I deleted the Windows credentials. (I also removed myself from HomeGroup.)

Many thanks. I had been struggling with this for many hours.

Regards


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------



## deakinsd (Dec 19, 2012)

This was very helpful. Does this solution apply to XP Media version where a desktop is using XP with ethernet connection to a wireless router and a laptop running Windows 8 is connected through wireless? I would like the laptop to have access to the files on the XP desktop and perhaps visa versa. Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, w.r.t. file sharing XP Media Center is equivalent to XP Pro.


----------



## deakinsd (Dec 19, 2012)

I succeeded in the task by follow the instructions in the link provided by the original poster. The difference with my version of Windows XP Media Edition is there is no Advanced Sharing option making it less complicated. Thanks for posting this information is was a great help.


----------

